# Grand Rapids Racing at GLRC!



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Grand Rapids Racing at GLRC*

* Great Lakes Racers Club, inc
2605 Sanford Avenue SW
Grandville, Michigan
269-838-2231

For more information, please visit our website at.... *
www.GLRCrc.com
*Thanks,
John*​


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Squeaky.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Maybe we could use this thread for on-road questions, talk and announcements and http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=69510 for stadium truck talk, questions and announcements.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Good luck to all you GLRC'ers going to Cleveland this week...have fun & make us all proud!

John - I see stock & masters class, but no "Super Seniors" class...where you gonna race...lol!

Denney


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Denny, thank you and hopefully one of us will do good. (my money's on Jesse)
I think their having a new class this year for myself and a few others,
I think it'll be called the O&D class. (old and decrepit!!) LoL!

You should at least drive down and watch the mains on Sunday.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Good Luck to all our GLRC Racers in Cleveland !
Don't forget to wear your T-shirts during the A-main (I mean whatever main you'll be in)... lol

Have fun there. We'll be thinking about you while racing here in GR...
Say hi to Jeff and the other guys we used to see down here...

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Champ said:


> Good Luck to all our GLRC Racers in Cleveland !
> Don't forget to wear your T-shirts during the A-main (I mean whatever main you'll be in)... lol
> 
> Have fun there. We'll be thinking about you while racing here in GR...
> ...


Thanks Mike and good luck with your racing this week.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i wish i was still able to go!

good luck you guys! I hope some of are able to bring home some hardware.

john are you going to get your new diggity ride before you leave?

don't forget that this is all for fun, we are racing toy cars for braging rights and bowling trophies.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jeff H.

Nope, there's more developments being worked on at the moment.
The car won't be ready until we return, and I'm bummed!
I can relate to the toy cars and such, but I'm going for a vacation!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And we won't allow any of this......


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Lmao!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Lmao!



at what


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> at what





Dave Walton said:


> .Some of us are gettng sick of all of the unnecessary posting.


Just quoting Dave


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

knapster said:


> Just quoting Dave



wow fred you are hularious 







oh yea just quating u








and when i said at what it was to dustin, wow u are a genius
  :tongue:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn,

Not only was Fred talking about all the unnecessary posts made here, but Dave Walton was complaining about people doing it over there on the west michigan thread as well. Please stop with all the "MikeM ICU" and that kind of needless garbage (like the one you just made in the above post) just to increase your post count. People are sick and tired of going thru pages and pages of junk to find something worth reading.

Thank you for understanding!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Good Luck to Our guys going to Cleveland! I wish I could join you, but I'll be keeping up with you from home.

Make us proud! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

John Warner said:


> David Washburn,
> 
> Not only was Fred talking about all the unnecessary posts made here, but Dave Walton was complaining about people doing it over there on the west michigan thread as well. Please stop with all the "MikeM ICU" and that kind of needless garbage (like the one you just made in the above post) just to increase your post count. People are sick and tired of going thru pages and pages of junk to find something worth reading.
> 
> Thank you for understanding!


YES PLEASE STOP IT MAKES ALL OF US LOOK BAD TO THOSE WHO WOULD LIKE TO JUST RACE AND FUN . and thats just my 50 cents.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

hey i was wondering if there was some way to keep track of the races at clevevand?

i have to agree with john about the needless posts!

see you all soon.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hankster, if you see this you have a P.M.. :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

hyena boy said:


> hey i was wondering if there was some way to keep track of the races at clevevand?
> 
> i have to agree with john about the needless posts!
> 
> see you all soon.



Jeff...

Cleveland Coverage Thread 


Nash RC racer does a good job with the photos and everyone will be posting on there.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's what the Cleveland Champs layout looks like....... :devil:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

holey crap, thats so simular to the track we ran last week?!?!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> holey crap, thats so simular to the track we ran last week?!?!


Amazing, simply amazing!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Even better yet....... www.nashrcracer.com

A direct link to the Champs section (the best one)....... http://www.nashrcracer.com/cleveland2004/cleveland2004.htm

The Champs official site is....... http://www.indoorchamps.com/


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

cool i will check it out.

that lay out looks a little tricky.

good luck guys, i wish i was going.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Good luck to all the GLRC guys in Cleveland... And Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hello all from Cleveland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Hello all from Cleveland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Fred.... can you come down to room 119, I have your "special" brushes ready??


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> Hello all from Cleveland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hello guys from GR !!!
Having fun yet?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Champ said:


> Hello guys from GR !!!
> Having fun yet?


You bet Mike.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

This after the 1 round of races



 ----- MASTERS TOURING -----



qual name id lap/time...

 1 ELI EZROW 189 | >23/5:10.21 

 2 JUNIOR NORTON 256 | >22/5:04.20 

 3 SKIP STARKEY 382 | >22/5:05.54 

 4 RICK WORTH 32 | >22/5:05.57 

 5 MIKE MARSHALL 241 | >22/5:08.09 

 6 BILL JERIC 43 | >22/5:08.64 

 7 JIM PIERSOL 104 | >22/5:09.44 

 8 BOB SCHOENAU 52 | >22/5:09.96 

 9 RAY HUANG 217 | >22/5:11.07 

 10 KELLY BEAN 313 | >22/5:12.63 

 11 JAMES ARNOLD 307 | >21/5:00.99 

 12 TYREE PHILLIPS 46 | >21/5:02.04 

 13 TED FLACK 178 | >21/5:02.16 

 14 TOM ESPOSITO 471 | >21/5:03.25 

 15 ERIC JONES 462 | >21/5:03.74 

 16 RON SCHUUR 28 | >21/5:06.94 

 17 BILL EISENHARD 30 | >21/5:07.37 

 18 JOHN BROWN 11 | >21/5:12.32 

 19 CHUCK MACKIN 108 | >20/5:00.81 

 20 RON MICK 394 | >20/5:05.94 

 21 TONY WILLIAMS 295 | >20/5:06.10 

 22 JOHN WARNER 447 | >19/4:59.79 

 23 BOB CATES 377 | >19/5:01.11 

 24 JEFF GILLIGAN 107 | >19/5:03.01 

 25 FRED KNAPP 186 | >19/5:03.43




stock 1/10
104 AJ WARNER 446 | >14/5:01.87 105 FRANK JOHNSON 284 | >14/5:04.88 106 ZACH ADAMS 358 | >13/4:26.46 107 CHESTER LIWOSZ 491 | >11/5:13.70 108 BARB BURY 150 | >9/2:51.07 109 AARON BURAN 155 | >7/1:34.60 110 DEREK MANCHESTER 94 | >5/1:09.86 111 SCOTT MCNISH 367 | >4/1:02.09 112 RICK MONAHAN 85 | >4/1:02.22 113 JASON INGRAM 465 | >4/2:05.68 114 ANDREW KNAPP 185 | >3/0:50.90 115 MIKE WISE 473 | >2/0:38.90 116 THOMAS LIWOSZ 490 | >2/1:11.53 117 SHANE ARCHER 143 | --- DNS --- 118 DAN MEDVED 321 | --- DNS --- 119 MATTHEW DIENES 266 | --- DNS --- 120 WILL NICHOLS 365 | --- DNS --- 121 DAVID HARNER 194 | --- DNS --- 122 REGINALD WADE 306 | --- DNS --- 123 MIKE CLARK 411 | --- DNS --- 124 RYAN PABLO 291 | --- DNS --- 125 JON WILLIAMS 31 | --- DNS --- 126 AL JONES 351 | --- DNS --- 127 AARON NEWMAN 387 | --- DNS --- 128 JAMEE EVERSON 282 | --- DNS --- 129 JESSE HOLMAN 263 | --- DNS --- 130 PETER ROBINSON 521 | --- DNS ---  



 ----- MOD TOURING ----- qual name id lap/time... 1 JOSH CYRUL 139 | >25/5:03.28  2 CHRIS TOSOLINI 350 | >25/5:06.40  3 MATT FRANCIS 21 | >25/5:06.58  4 ANDY MOORE 467 | >25/5:08.22  5 MIKE BLACKSTOCK 167 | >25/5:09.77  6 BRIAN KINWALD 20 | >25/5:09.88  7 JARED SCOTT 280 | >24/5:00.54  8 RALPH BURCH 277 | >24/5:00.64  9 MIKE DUMUS 18 | >24/5:00.80  10 TODD HODGE 23 | >24/5:00.87  11 CHRIS DOSECK 378 | >24/5:01.93  12 MARK ADAMS 272 | >24/5:02.91  13 JON ORR 165 | >24/5:03.36  14 ERIC DESROSIERS 230 | >24/5:03.86  15 DAN MILES 244 | >24/5:05.22  16 BOBBY FLACK 176 | >24/5:05.26  17 MIKE LUFASO 163 | >24/5:05.49  18 KEVEN HEBERT 222 | >24/5:08.35  19 ANDREW GRAY 24 | >24/5:09.75  20 JARI TASKILA 396 | >24/5:09.86  21 KYLE SKIDMORE 464 | >24/5:12.22  22 HUBERT HONIGL 460 | >24/5:12.80  23 JACOB DELANO 224 | >24/5:13.42  24 ANDREW ELLIS 202 | >23/5:01.35  25 MIKE HAYNES 161 | >23/5:01.40  26 JEFF BROWN 173 | >23/5:02.06  



 ----- 1/12 MODIFIED ----- qual name id lap/time... 1 JOSH CYRUL 138 | >40/8:01.49  2 PAUL LEMIUEX 472 | >40/8:06.36  3 MIKE BLACKSTOCK 168 | >40/8:06.85  4 MIKE LUFASO 164 | >39/8:00.01  5 ANDY MOORE 468 | >39/8:01.18  6 TERRY ROTT 370 | >39/8:01.28  7 JON ORR 166 | >39/8:01.89  8 CHRIS TOSOLINI 349 | >39/8:01.95  9 MIKE DUMAS 301 | >39/8:02.59  10 JARI TASKILA 395 | >39/8:03.62  11 BARRY BAKER 171 | >39/8:04.12  12 WALTER HENDERSON 514 | >39/8:04.45  13 MARK ADAMS 271 | >39/8:04.47  14 ERIC DESROSIERS 229 | >39/8:06.85  15 PAUL CICCRELLO 316 | >39/8:07.95  16 MIKE MCMAHON 461 | >39/8:08.09  17 JAKE PRITCHARD 452 | >39/8:09.05  18 MIKE DUNNIGAN 179 | >39/8:09.64  19 KYLE SKIDMORE 513 | >39/8:10.72  20 TODD HODGE 346 | >39/8:11.27  21 DAVID CHESTER 485 | >39/8:11.77  22 ANDREW GRAY 453 | >39/8:12.22  23 CHRIS DOSECK 379 | >39/8:19.61  24 FERNANDO GORDINO 454 | >39/8:31.75  25 RYAN CAVALIERI 347 | >38/8:01.64  26 DAN MILES 243 | >38/8:03.72  27 WAYNE GERBER JR 403 | >38/8:04.19  28 JEFF BROWN 172 | >38/8:05.60


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Hey Fred.... can you come down to room 119, I have your "special" brushes ready??


Kewl, I'll be right down. Where did you find them? I've been looking for two days. By the way this wireless connection is bomb.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

ooopps


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Andrew is starting to get it together, He just ran a [email protected]


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John,

you have a P.M. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Kewl, I'll be right down. Where did you find them? I've been looking for two days. By the way this wireless connection is bomb.


I got em from Fernando Gordino sp? He's da man!! Oh... and he drives for Tamiya too!

Ric O'...... did ya notice my 19 laps was at 4.59?? I actually ran 20 laps but they printed before I finished.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Two hours of sleep, man am I tired!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

Race # 9 -- STOCK TOURING - I Main -- (Blue)Qual Qual time name car# freq id p txid  81 21/5:05.11 ROB KING * 1 66 63 9716692  82 21/5:07.52 MIKE WISE * 2 72 473 3727977  83 21/5:09.01 AJ WARNER * 3 RED 446 6608133  84 21/5:10.19 KRIS LEMMON * 4 90 111 6132626  85 21/5:10.77 ANDREW KNAPP 5 *74 185 5761748  86 21/5:11.09 JASON BLADES * 6 62 332 4081172  87 21/5:11.92 DANNY WORTH 7 64 34 -4212457  88 21/5:12.36 MICHAEL HERALD * 8 86 41 3244042  89 21/5:12.61 CRAIG SANTRY * 9 YELLOW 37 5370782  90 21/5:14.20 NOLAN WAAK * 0 BLUE 298 3401890  



Race # 18 -- STOCK TOURING - F Main -- (Green)Qual Qual time name car# freq id p txid  51 22/5:07.07 JODY FLIPSE * 1 BLUE 265 8880372  52 22/5:07.43 FURMAN WALKER * 2 RED 69 6282071  53 22/5:07.59 MARK STRASNICK * 3 88 80 6089770  54 22/5:07.68 PETER MEDVED * 4 76 318 7113331  55 22/5:08.02 JESSE HOLMAN * 5 82 263 2354558  56 22/5:08.71 MAT STINSON * 6 66 357 7810261  57 22/5:09.02 JASON MAYER * 7 BROWN 466 6172049  58 22/5:09.34 RAFAEL ANGULO * 8 74 66 2647217  59 22/5:09.35 BRIAN ANTHONY * 9 68 289 6920998  60 22/5:09.47 TOM FIRSCHING * 0 72 89 -5195940  

Race # 35 -- MASTERS TOURING - C Main -- (Yellow)Qual Qual time name car# freq id p txid  21 21/5:08.77 JOHN BROWN * 1 78 11 3841505  22 21/5:09.43 CHUCK MACKIN * 2 80 108 3637778  23 21/5:13.94 TONY WILLIAMS * 3 GREEN 295 5850162  24 20/5:00.29 RON MICK * 4 >88 394 4234258  25 20/5:01.35 BOB CATES 5 86 377 2260172  26 20/5:01.38 FRED KNAPP * 6 *82 186 2427914  27 20/5:04.28 DARRYL STOKLEY * 7 64 239 7671982  28 20/5:08.64 JOHN WARNER * 8 90 447 6013977  29 20/5:09.70 TOM BROWN 9 62 225 2660652  30 20/5:12.85 BOB KACZMAREK * 0 >88 9 8837359  

Race # 36 -- MOD TOURING - C Main -- (Black)Qual Qual time name car# freq id p txid  21 24/5:02.91 MARK ADAMS * 1 82 272 5024986  22 24/5:03.02 KYLE SKIDMORE * 2 BROWN 464 9687160  23 24/5:03.91 KEVEN HEBERT * 3 BLUE 222 -7774703  24 24/5:04.43 MIKE LUFASO * 4 70 163 3745464  25 24/5:05.08 JARI TASKILA * 5 *78 396 8996945  26 24/5:05.26 BOBBY FLACK * 6 RED 176 5971802  27 24/5:05.39 JEFF BROWN * 7 86 173 3032603  28 24/5:06.20 MARTIN CRISP 8 GREEN 158 3200941  29 24/5:07.57 FERNANDO GORDINO * 9 76 520 4731948  30 24/5:08.12 ANDREW ELLIS * 0 88 202 6670428  



Race # 39 -- 1/12 MODIFIED - C Main -- (Yellow)

Qual Qual time name car# freq id p txid 

 21 39/8:02.64 CHRIS MOCKERMAN * 1 GREEN 197 5868581 

 22 39/8:03.62 JARI TASKILA * 2 82 395 8996945 

 23 39/8:03.80 HUBERT HONIGL * 3 ORANGE 430 9369378 

 24 39/8:04.47 MARK ADAMS * 4 74 271 4904942 

 25 39/8:04.59 DAN MILES * 5 64 243 2895153 

 26 39/8:04.66 MIKE DUNNIGAN * 6 *62 179 9689583 

 27 39/8:07.95 PAUL CICCRELLO * 7 78 316 2847203 

 28 39/8:09.02 JEFF BROWN * 8 86 172 2881035 

 29 39/8:09.47 KYLE SKIDMORE * 9 BROWN 513 5025496 

 30 39/8:11.27 TODD HODGE * 0 RED 346 8743618


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

The mains are in way to go guys 

*-- STOCK TOURING - F **Main** -- *

*Pos Car Laps time name*

*1 2 23 5:07.72 FURMAN **WALKER** 1 EX MOTOR *

*2 3 23 5:11.44 MARK STRASNICK 1 EX MOTOR *

*3 6 22 5:05.11 MAT STINSON 1XL 1EX MOTOR *

*4 1 22 5:07.20 JODY FLIPSE 1 EX MOTOR *

*5 5 21 5:00.82 JESSE HOLMAN 1XL 1EX MOTOR *

*6 8 16 3:57.69 RAFAEL ANGULO 1XL 1EX MOTOR *

*7 4 14 3:22.57 PETER MEDVED 1XL 1 EX MOTOR *

*8 7 11 2:26.97 JASON MAYER 1XL *

*9 9 7 1:54.39 BRIAN ANTHONY 2XL 2EX MOTOR *

*-- STOCK TOURING - I **Main** -- *

*Pos Car Laps time name*

*1 9 22 5:14.51 CRAIG SANTRY *

*2 6 21 5:01.48 JASON BLADES 1XL *

*3 2 21 5:02.77 MIKE WISE 4 XL 1EX MOTOR *

*4 0 21 5:11.37 NOLAN WAAK L 1EX MOTOR *

*5 3 20 5:00.93 AJ WARNER L *

*6 7 20 5:17.98 DANNY WORTH L *

*7 1 19 4:35.94 ROB KING L 2 EX MOTOR *

*8 5 19 5:13.46 ANDREW KNAPP M 1EX MOTOR *

*-- 4 --- DNS --- KRIS LEMMON 1XL 1EX MOTOR *

*-- 8 --- DNS --- MICHAEL HERALD 2 SHIRT 2XL 1 EX MOTOR *

*-- MASTERS TOURING - C **Main** -- *

*Pos Car Laps time name*

*1 2 22 5:10.31 CHUCK MACKIN 2XL 1EX MOTOR *

*2 1 22 5:13.88 JOHN BROWN 1XL 1 EX MOTOR *

*3 4 21 5:01.69 RON MICK 1 EX MOTOR *

*4 7 21 5:02.89 DARRYL STOKLEY 1XL *

*5 6 21 5:04.06 FRED KNAPP L 1EX MOTOR *

*6 3 21 5:06.28 TONY WILLIAMS 1 EX MOTOR *

*7 8 21 5:09.73 JOHN WARNER 1XL *

*8 5 20 5:00.01 BOB CATES 1 EX MOTOR *

*9 0 3 0:38.53 BOB KACZMAREK *

*-- 9 --- DNS --- TOM BROWN 1XL *

Hey john is tom brown jeff b dad


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Jeff's dad didnt go to cleveland this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

It sure is great to be back, I was getting sick of eating at Denny's and Bob Evans every day!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

If anybody would like to see the final results from all the mains, or to take a look at some great pictures from the Champs, they can be found at http://www.nashrcracer.com/cleveland2004/cleveland2004.htm
I must say, it was another great year for the biggest indoor on-road race in the United States!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John, you have a P.M..


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> David Washburn,
> 
> Not only was Fred talking about all the unnecessary posts made here, but Dave Walton was complaining about people doing it over there on the west michigan thread as well. Please stop with all the "MikeM ICU" and that kind of needless garbage (like the one you just made in the above post) just to increase your post count. People are sick and tired of going thru pages and pages of junk to find something worth reading.
> 
> Thank you for understanding!


Please read c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y...


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

The suspence........


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Announcment.......*

Effective today..........

Entry fee's will be lowered to $10.00 for ALL classes.

If you have a membership card, every 5th race will be free!
(We'll issue punch cards)

I myself will once again be running the stadium races. (sorry)

ALL races will start on time as scheduled. (no more waiting)
This goes for on-road as well in order to get stadium started and finished on time.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

WOW Sounds Great John :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> WOW Sounds Great John :thumbsup:


Thanks Ed.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> WOW Sounds Great John :thumbsup:





John Warner said:


> Thanks Ed.


Sounds Great to me too... :thumbsup: 
Mike


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Alright!! I might be able to afford to race!! hehe


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> Alright!! I might be able to afford to race!! hehe


And if you have a membership card, every fifth entry is free!


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

Plus, if anybody didn't know? We also have free cable tv hook up!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

So Fred, since you got used to broadband at the hotel, have you ordered DSL yet??


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John...New toy for u...Matches ur car...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah Steven, those look pretty nice. They'd make great gifts.
After all, Christmas and my birthday are 24 & 25 days away! LoL!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

*track size*

John,
What is the size of the track and what is the width we are usally using for the lane. I'd like to think about couple layouts... Hopefully I can come up with something interesting like I did last year for the last race of the indoor season with the cross-over table top. Everybody liked that track, and it was a lot of fun...

LMK. Thanks,
Mike


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

John:

tell AJ Mini's gunning for him.... Andrew did really well at the Champs........... in fact great for his 2nd time there (i think). Fred. Mike has been gone all week so no new info.
Jesse did well too.............although I really don't know why he's going back to the Xray. he's gotta remember just how high the traction was...... I fought with Mini's Xray all weekend long (along with other peoples Xrays) Mini ended up 3rd in the B (after being as high as 6th in the A) main and broke on the first lap......... (too many hits on the lower left rear shock mount) 

BTW:
who all are going to Trackside for both the Novak race and onroad Champs??????

hoping to be there this Saturday...........IF I feel better.

Thanks


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Fred here is the link to the entry form for the Novak race Jan 5 -9.
http://www.trackside.com/images/raceflyers/novak _2005.pdf



Tim I hope you and Jason show up Saturday you'll see why I went back to the Xray. Ask John! LOL :wave:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Shelly,

Can u print me a copy? I dont have adobe or a printer. Thanx!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Shelly,
> 
> Can u print me a copy? I dont have adobe or a printer. Thanx!


Yes Steven I will print you a copy! :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Tim.....

Actually it was Fred and Andrews first trip to the champs!

And about Jesse's X-Ray....
at practice tonight he was blistering fast and the car was for sure dialed!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

John:

Hi,

ok old timers has kicked in again.....sorry. anyway Andrew did great. .........so did Fred.

Jesse:

glad the Xray was fast.......wait until Saturday. then you'll see fast. got those handouts running better than we did at Cleveland


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Jesse,Looks like you had a good time in Cleveland.Good job!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> Jesse,Looks like you had a good time in Cleveland.Good job!


Thanks ED I had an awsome time, learned alot. i could have done alot better but had some bad rounds qualifying with others but proud overall on how i did. I was shooting for top 60 and made it. the racing was real close i think their was like 3 to 4 mains made up of 22 laps i qualifyed with 22 5.08 thats like 5 to6 seconds off being in the top of the c. oh well next year. :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> Fred here is the link to the entry form for the Novak race Jan 5 -9.
> http://www.trackside.com/images/raceflyers/novak%20_2005.pdf


Thanks Jesse


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

J FAST said:


> Thanks ED I had an awsome time, learned alot. i could have done alot better but had some bad rounds qualifying with others but proud overall on how i did. I was shooting for top 60 and made it. the racing was real close i think their was like 3 to 4 mains made up of 22 laps i qualifyed with 22 5.08 thats like 5 to6 seconds off being in the top of the c. oh well next year. :wave:


Yeah, ALL of you guys (Andrew, Chuck, Fred, John, Jesse, Jason,...) did a great job in Cleveland, showing that GLRC hosts great racers every weekend !
Again, GREAT JOB guys !

Jesse, are you running your truck soon (I mean really soon...) ?
Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

A few pages ago I posted all entries would be 10.00. That should have read....
All first entries will be 10.00. All 2nd entries are at a reduced rate.

Also, we're ordering plaques to give out to the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place
winners of every main on each and every race day.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mr. Champ,

If your out there you have a P.M.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> A few pages ago I posted all entries would be 10.00. That should have read....
> All first entries will be 10.00. All 2nd entries are at a reduced rate.
> 
> *Also, we're ordering plaques to give out to the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place*
> *winners of every main on each and every race day*.


Hey John, are you going to "retrofit" the plates for the previous races winner. I need some to put on the wall of my "RC showroom" at home...Just kidding... And I don't know how much longer I will stay undefeated in Stock Foam Truck...lol

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Champ said:


> I don't know how much longer I will stay undefeated in Stock Foam Truck...lol
> Mike


Andrew says, not long.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> Andrew says, not long.


Sorry, I didn't hear that ??? what ??? ...lol
Waiting on you baby...

Mike


----------



## CP Guy (Sep 4, 2004)

What kind of inddor racing do you do in Grand Rapids, and what are the schedules for races. I moved up from Tennessee a few months ago and am looking for a track to race touring car on. I live in East Lansing, but they seem to not want to get a track running. Also what are the directions to the track from east Lansing. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

CP Guy said:


> What kind of inddor racing do you do in Grand Rapids, and what are the schedules for races. I moved up from Tennessee a few months ago and am looking for a track to race touring car on. I live in East Lansing, but they seem to not want to get a track running. Also what are the directions to the track from east Lansing. Thanks for your help.


CP Guy, here is a link to our web site, http://glrc.dyndns.org/ . It has all the information on it. Hope to see you Saturday for on road racing. Doors open at 9:00am.
Fred


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

CP Guy, I also sent you a Private Message.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I see Mike...........lurking in the shadows.....  :devil: :wave:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> CP Guy, here is a link to our web site, http://glrc.dyndns.org/ . It has all the information on it. Hope to see you Saturday for on road racing. Doors open at 9:00am.
> Fred


CP, You better use that link, as the other one was the temporary one when the web site was under construction :
www.GLRCrc.com

Hope to meet you this weekend for some fun and competitive racing...

Mike


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

are we loosing our oval on friday night?

do we have finishing times saturday?

john i might drop in on sat. to get my motors, but it might be easier to give them to steven and have him drop them off at the store.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

one more thing, is someone going to updata the web site? it looks like the last time it was updated was a month ago.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jeff,

Oval has moved to a series race on Sundays now.
Wasn't to bad for the first race... I think Fred said there were 21 entries including some trucks.

I'm working on getting the site updated.


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

i wish someone would have stadium truck races saturday morning


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

that sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)




----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, looks like no racing for me this week. I forgot about my great nephew and niece's birthday party saturday morning and a christmas party saturday afternoon. Talk about a busy day...  :devil:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Whats up Greg?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Man, I gotta say..... our thread is kinda boring now.  
All the "excitment" is on the other thread!


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

eric were racing oval sunday bring out your oval whatchamacallee


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah Eric, bring out that AE and have some fun. We had 21 racers Sunday and three heats of 19t. We even had a brushless class.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Our Oval thead is popping.... Looks like oval IS alive after all these years!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=95213&page=1&pp=20


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I dont care any more


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Just for you oval racers.... 

We are actively pursuring hosting the "State Champs" as well as the 2004 ROAR regionals.
We're also planning on holding a "Snowbirds" warm-ups.

One more thing I forgot to mention....
If all goes as planned, we'll have our new Calandra Ozite down by the 1st or 2nd week in Janurary.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I found this on Superior Hobbies website and thought it worth posting....

In radio-controlled car racing attitude is everything. You must not forget that the whole point of all this is to have a good time and have FUN. Sometimes while qualifying someone may accidently hit your car on the track don't get mad; it's part of racing. If a leader (1st, 2nd or 3rd) is about to pass you, let them go by. If they are lapping you, they're faster. On the other hand, if you're a leader going through lapped traffic, tell the other drivers that you're the leader. But, don't expect everyone to pull over immediately. This advice is just proper etiquette, but in racing never forget that anything can happen. Follow the RULES and HAVE A GOOD TIME!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

mc43 said:


> eric were racing oval sunday bring out your oval whatchamacallee


I might just do that... Now where did I put my four cell packs?  :devil: 

And it's a thing-a-ma-bobber-whossa-ma whatsit!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

DamageIncRacing said:


> ... *Now where did I put my four cell packs*?  :devil:


Maybe they are with your 6-pack... jk


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike Champ said:


> Maybe they are with your 6-pack... jk


Now come on Mike- you know I don't drink! *Hic* :devil:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Now come on Mike- you know I don't drink! *Hic* :devil:


I am definitely so confused... hehehehe


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow- it sure is quiet on here. No arguing. No trash talk. No bickering. Is something wrong?!  :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm not complaining, I'm enjoying the quiet for a change. All the junk and b/s seems to have moved on, which is good.  :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

In an effort to show our racers how much they are appreciated, this Saturday will be racer appreciation day and free food will be provided for all who show.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

We will be there as Mini needs track time. we will be a little later than normal. if signup starts and we aren't there please sign us up as last weekend.
Jesse:

Hi, 
some new toys showed up be ready to thrash we we get there.... I'll bring my dremel tool as we'll need it. they came in your color too!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Free Food!


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i wish i could be there, but i have to work at the store.

i am glad most of the bickering went somewhere else.

does anyone konw where i could get an avitar that said schumacher, or crc? i found one in the hobby talk defalt ones.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Fred...now you can see why I was drawing...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

That's pretty nice Steven, ummmmm..... what is it??


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

My own version of the Crouse Jig for TC-3 diffs. Im gunna finnish it up tomarrow, cut a half inch off the height of them and re-do the radius. then i just have to drill it, tap the rods and put a pin in each radius.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well, I gotta say..... that's pretty slick.
Now all you'll need is a mini torque wrench to check the tightness!
With the toqure wrench you could duplicate every diff setting every time.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, that would be cool. U would be able to actualy measure it. hmmm...


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Final Product...


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

Steven, that looks awsome.


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

John, the poll is looking pretty good.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

JankmasterA said:


> John, the poll is looking pretty good.


I'll take the liberty to answer this one.
Well maybe, we have a long way to go and a lot of work ahead.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Just a reminder:*

The wives are cookin up somthing good.

In an effort to show our racers how much they are appreciated, this Saturday will be racer appreciation day and free food will be provided for all who show.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> The wives are cookin up somthing good.
> 
> In an effort to show our racers how much they are appreciated, this Saturday will be racer appreciation day and free food will be provided for all who show.


Will this include breakfast for those that show up early??


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm BrEaKfAsT


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmm BrEaKfAsT


Ain't it great! Not only will we provide breakfast, we're doing food all day long!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

"Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 
12-11-2004 


Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN STOCK: 
Ben VanDoorn with 21/5:02.29

-- SEDAN STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 19 5:11.40 Nate Oppenhuizen 
2 3 8 2:16.36 Colin Meekhof 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Ben VanDoorn 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Kevin Striegle 

Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN PRO-STOCK: 
Chuck Lonergan with 29/5:04.91

-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 7 29 5:07.81 Chuck Lonergan 
2 8 29 5:09.11 Jason XLB 
3 6 28 5:01.70 Walter Henderson 
4 1 28 5:05.41 Jesse Holman  
5 9 26 5:05.10 Jody Flipse 

-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 6 26 5:04.11 Damon Converse 
2 9 26 5:08.40 Andrew Knapp 
3 4 26 5:09.99 John Warner 
4 1 25 5:05.32 Fred Knapp 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Larry Oppenhuizen 
-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 24 5:09.04 Michael Robertson 
2 8 23 5:10.38 Josh hoye 
3 7 12 2:28.20 Tim Brink 
-- 3 --- DNS --- John Teunissen 
Best Heat Lap/Time for 12TH SCALE: 
Tom Heys with 44/8:00.85

-- 12TH SCALE - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 44 8:08.88 James Brink 
2 3 42 8:09.62 Tom Heys 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Brad Baker


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Great Lakes Racers Club, Indoor 04' 
12-11-2004 


Best Heat Lap/Time for TRUCK RUBBER: 
Don Schondelmayer with 17/5:03.01

-- TRUCK RUBBER - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 7 16 5:02.74 Mike "Chimp" 
2 6 16 5:16.63 Gene Kubicki 
3 3 15 5:03.84 Crashmaster 
4 2 15 5:13.16 Michael Robertson 
5 8 1 0:20.31 Don Schondelmayer 
6 1 1 0:22.00 Alex Knapp 

-- TRUCK RUBBER - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 15 5:03.61 Robert Raugh 
2 4 14 5:18.41 ACE 
3 9 13 5:05.84 Jeff Vandersloot 
4 1 13 5:09.95 Moose 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Andrew Knapp


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Good morning GLRC, I had my decafe how about you? 
Lets celebrate our winners, these guys set the bar and give 
the rest of us a goal to try and achieve.

Nate Oppenhuizen
Chuck Lonergan
Damon Converse 
Michael Robertson 
James Brink
Mike "Chimp" 
Robert Raugh


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

*Oval Results*

Great Lakes Racers Club, Indoor 04' 12-12-2004

Best Heat Lap/Time for Oval 4 Cell 19T: 
Randy Erb with 58/4:04.45

-- Oval 4 Cell 19T - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 6 59 4:03.53 Randy Erb 
2 4 57 4:00.64 John Sparks 
3 5 56 4:02.64 Mike Beach 
4 3 53 4:00.14 Eric Kelly 
-- 1 --- DNS --- Fred Knapp 
-- 7 --- DNS --- Mark Cieciek 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Truck Oval 19T: 
Andrew Knapp with 45/4:04.20

-- Truck Oval 19T - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 49 4:04.14 Andrew Knapp


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's who voted, and how the poll is doing as of today.......

Yes... (5 votes)
Chelle Lee, erik z, fatboylosi, JankmasterA, knapster 33.33% 
No... (7 votes)
Cooter, crashmaster, David Washburn, Mike Champ, RedRum, Roy Dallier, wreckscuba 46.67% 
Maybe... (3 votes)
Dustin, hyena boy, SMVracing 20.00%


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

wow, what a suprise that is.


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

Well guys, good news. Our mysterious thieve has been caught red handed. 
And Tim XLB will be returned his rightfull possessions.


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

John, we have decided to ban andrew from the track because he STOMPED all the truck oval guys by 49 laps. hahahahaha


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Is the thief the same person we assumed it was??
Cause if it is, I know what we can do with him!


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Is the theif the same person we thought it was?? Cause if it is, I know what we can do with him!


yes it was, I just got off the phone with shelly and she explanned the situation to me.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

From our "thought you should know dept"......

We had a visit at the club yesterday from a couple of our local area racers. When they left, so did a pinion rack full of pinions that belonged to Tim Exelby. However.... When they were confronted about the situation they chose to happily return the stolen items in lue of us calling the police department. I'm withholding their names, but many of you know them. I believe Jason Busch knows them as well.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> From our "thought you should know dept"......
> 
> We had a visit at the club yesterday from a couple of our local area racers. When they left, so did a pinion rack full of pinions that belonged to Tim Exelby. However.... When they were confronted about the situation they chose to happily return the stolen items in lue of us calling the police department. I'm withholding their names, but many of you know them. I believe Jason Busch knows them as well.


Mabe I can get my brushless system back the same way!! :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

TOYMINATOR said:


> Mabe I can get my brushless system back the same way!!




GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)




----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ohhh ohh i see john   :jest: 



JK


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Personally, I would like to know who these thieves were so that I can keep an eye on my stuff if they happen to be at a track I am at. I don't see any need to hide their identity since they took it upon themselves to steal.

-Rich



JankmasterA said:


> Well guys, good news. Our mysterious thieve has been caught red handed.
> And Tim XLB will be returned his rightfull possessions.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Personally, I would like to know who these thieves were so that I can keep an eye on my stuff if they happen to be at a track I am at. I don't see any need to hide their identity since they took it upon themselves to steal.
> 
> -Rich


I agree Rich, I'll see if I can get those names.
The next time they show at our track they will be asked to leave.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

knapster said:


> I agree Rich, I'll see if I can get those names.
> The next time they show at our track they will be asked to leave.


lets see it could be 
A:Andy Griffeth
B:Barney Hyde
C:Matlock
D:KIRK and his Worthless thieving friend SHAWN ?(It is pretty easy to spot the second one because the only person he can communicate well with is KIRK.)Last names withheld to protect the inocent!!

Any Questions P.M. ---Me-----. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

TOYMINATOR said:


> lets see it could be
> A:Andy Griffeth
> B:Barney Hyde
> C:Matlock
> ...


Did you say something?? I didn't hear you!


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Did you say something?? I didn't hear you!


What was that you say JOHN, I can't hear you? :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

TOYMINATOR said:


> lets see it could be
> A:Andy Griffeth
> B:Barney Hyde
> C:Matlock
> ...



ohhhhhhhhh pick me, pick me, i know the answer plz pick me
:jest: :jest:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Did you say something?? I didn't hear you!




oh real mature John, real mature
:roll: :roll:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I know the culprit(s). I have known one of them for a veeeeery long time and know his past. But I wont give out last name or any other info, but I can give you a little background if you see me at the track...


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ohhhh thats right u were the one who told me and busch about him i was curious who it was


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

First off I would like to thank all those who were involved in gettinig my pinions/pinion tree back. I went through everything again once I had gotten home just make sure. Jesse was kind enough to call and inform me that my pinions/pinion tree was stolen and would be returned to me soon. we both we happy as it had all the pinions we needed for the Xray. and I really wasn't looking forward spending money on pinions again.

again thanks

Tim and Jason XLB


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

TOYMINATOR said:


> lets see it could be
> A:Andy Griffeth
> B:Barney Hyde
> C:Matlock
> ...


  My name is SHAWN, but I don't know anyone named KIRK, besides I go by A.C.E. at the track anyway, hope that means I'm inocent LOL. I would like to know who the culprit is also, I don't want any of my stuff to come up missing either


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

fatboylosi said:


> My name is SHAWN, but I don't know anyone named KIRK, besides I go by A.C.E. at the track anyway, hope that means I'm inocent LOL. I would like to know who the culprit is also, I don't want any of my stuff to come up missing either


ACE, your in the clear. We were talking about somone else, so you don't have anything to worry about. You gonna come and run again this saturday?

ALEX


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

yep, me and the kids will be there!!! :thumbsup:
I might even come out in the mornin and see how bad I suck with the sedan :jest:


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

Sweet, hope to see you saturday morning for novice on-road. After that well run the fun stuff, trucks, but we'll have to see if I can get my truck fixed first, I snaped a tie rod and don't have any extras.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> oh real mature John, real mature
> :roll: :roll:


No, not really. But it's my way of giving a hint to who this thieving
scumbucket is without saying anything. And.... Jason Busch agreed!


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

fatboylosi said:


> My name is SHAWN, but I don't know anyone named KIRK, besides I go by A.C.E. at the track anyway, hope that means I'm inocent LOL. I would like to know who the culprit is also, I don't want any of my stuff to come up missing either


can you hear me ?????? GOOOOD!!!!!! your off the hook. :wave:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Can your here me now? Good. LoL..........actually verizon sucks, go ALLTEL!!! :jest: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nextel.... Should be called NeverTell or Nextime.
Since you can never tell when it'll work, or try your call nextime!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: Go Nextel :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Nextel.... Should be called NeverTell or Nextime.
> Since you can never tell when it'll work, or try your call nextime!!


Ditto! :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Nextel.... Should be called NeverTell or Nextime.
> Since you can never tell when it'll work, or try your call nextime!!


that is not my point at all!!!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

actually i have no problem with my nextel, and dustin u never owned one so how do u know   :wave:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Can your here me now? Good. LoL..........actually verizon sucks, go ALLTEL!!!


My point is he can hear me!!!! losi your off the hook!! :wave:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> actually i have no problem with my nextel, and dustin u never owned one so how do u know   :wave:


Actually, all last year I had nextel, and in the begining of this year I had verizon, both ripped me off and the service was bad. I switched to Alltel and I have had no problem.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

TOYMINATOR said:


> My point is he can hear me!!!! losi your off the hook!! :wave:


It's a commercial for verizon wireless Jason! :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

TOYMINATOR said:


> My point is he can hear me!!!! Losi your off the hook!!!


I got your point I think. If he can hear you, he's not the scumbucket, right?!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea right dustin


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> I got your point I think. If he can hear you, he's not the scumbucket, right?!


Thanks, john for clearing things up for them!!! :wave:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Jason, I sent you a P.M.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> I got your point I think. If he can hear you, he's not the scumbucket, right?!


ooooooohhhhhhhhhh..........I get it now!  :freak: :wave: You'd almost think I was born blond


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey guys, A guy from Lansing just won $50,000 on Fear Factor.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

JankmasterA said:


> Hey guys, A guy from Lansing just won $50,000 on Fear Factor.


Was it just on?


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

Yup, Just got done watching it.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Cuz that sure is what we want our state known for. People who will do anything for money...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> Cuz that sure is what we want our state known for. People who will do anything for money...


Hmmmm....... like eating wetnaps for $5.00?? LoL!!!!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Hmmmm....... like eating wetnaps for $5.00?? LoL!!!!!!



I hear they are good with Sugar, Especialy the lemon scented ones.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

Alex, 
what size tie rod you need, I more than likely got one laying around here, I'll bring one saturday


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

fatboylosi said:


> Alex,
> what size tie rod you need, I more than likely got one laying around here, I'll bring one saturday


ACE, 
It would be AE part# 7253, or one that is 2.62" long for the camber link on a T4. I could probably make the 2.80" one work, thats the one you put on the steering block.

Thanks alot
ALEX


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anybody have a 19turn they want to sell, or a better steering servo then the one I have now, a 3003, its a pretty poor excuse for a servo?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Alex... What exactly IS a "Jankmaster" anyway? I have a few ideas, but nothing I can post here!  :lol: :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey Alex... What exactly IS a "Jankmaster" anyway? I have a few ideas, but nothing I can post here!  :lol: :devil:


It's a nickname that Apl-Hed gave him when he was pitting for him.
You can guess the rest I'm sure!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Did you guys know that K&N makes air filters for nitro R/C cars? Thats pretty cool I thought,..........just like varad also makes stuff like this for sedans!: www.rcneon.com


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

k&n made them for a while know i was gonna buy one for my tmaxx and that was 2 or 3 years ago


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> k&n made them for a while know i was gonna buy one for my tmaxx and that was 2 or 3 years ago


Yeah,....I just noticed when I saw one on ebay.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

The K&N filter works great for onroad applications, but dont use it off road. Unless ofcoarse u dont like your Engine.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> It's a nickname that Apl-Hed gave him when he was pitting for him.
> You can guess the rest I'm sure!


And where does "Apl-hed" come from ? Just curious...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike Champ said:


> And where does "Apl-hed" come from ? Just curious...


Hummmm......
Well, his last name is McIntosh like the apple of the same name,
and he has/had apple colored red hair. So it could be a combination of the two!


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i think it has 2 parts. 

one is his last name is macintosh. part two is his red hair.

if that is wrong let me know.


on a differant note how many people do we think are going to run 1/12th this weekend?


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

oops i should have refresh before i posted.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jeff,
We've been having a decent turnout of 12th scale, you should come join them!


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i think i will be out this weekend. it will the first run for the new car. john do you have one yet?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Alex:
See me tronight. I have both. Jeff, you gotta show up soon. we all miss you.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wern't we just talking about cellphone companies??? Read on.....

(New York-AP, December 15, 2004, 12:43 p.m.) Telecommunications giant Sprint Corp. is acquiring Nextel Communications Inc. in a $35 billion deal that would create the nation's third largest wireless telephone service provider.

The widely rumored transaction, announced Wednesday, would create a company called Sprint Nextel with about $40 billion in combined yearly revenue and more than 35 million wireless subscribers, trailing only Cingular Wireless and Verizon Wireless.

Sprint would get access to Nextel's 15.3 million subscribers, many of whom are business customers, and Nextel would avoid a costly upgrade of its own network. The companies estimated the merger would save them $12 billion in operating costs and network upgrades.


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

If anybody is interested in buying a TC4, Chuck Lonergan has one for sale. I'm not sure what he is asking for it, but it's in like new condition, I'd buy it if I had the money.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Wern't we just talking about cellphone companies??? Read on.....
> 
> (New York-AP, December 15, 2004, 12:43 p.m.) Telecommunications giant Sprint Corp. is acquiring Nextel Communications Inc. in a $35 billion deal that would create the nation's third largest wireless telephone service provider.
> 
> ...




so ia this gonna be good news or bad news for us :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David,

I'm thinking that first of all the prices will go up.
What happens after that is anybodys guess!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Johnny Boy- What time you getting to the track Sunday? Thanks for letting me borrow a pack of batteries or 2- still don't know if I'll have any new "Power Modules" by sunday. Oh- and don't forget the TIRE DOPE!  :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I will have a Poinsettia for the first 50 racers that sign-up tomorrow.
Courtesy of Molesta Floral.

*Happy Holidays







*


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

JankmasterA said:


> If anybody is interested in buying a TC4, Chuck Lonergan has one for sale. I'm not sure what he is asking for it, but it's in like new condition, I'd buy it if I had the money.


Have Chuck e-mail me at [email protected] Please and thank you


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I will have a Poinsettia for the first 50 racers that sign-up tomorrow.
> Courtesy of Molesta Floral. :thumbsup:
> 
> *Happy Holidays
> ...


~WoW~! Last week was free food for everybody, and this week, holiday flowers to take
home for the family..... I can't wait to see what the club gives away the following week!

Fred....
Are these the nice potted arrangments like we gave away at the rink?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Greg (Professional RC Squirrel)......... consider it done!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> ~WoW~! Last week was free food for everybody, and this week, holiday flowers to take
> home for the family..... I can't wait to see what the club gives away the following week!
> 
> Fred....
> Are these the nice potted arrangments like we gave away at the rink?


Yeah, food and then flowers, whats next? We'll just have to see!!
The poinsettia's are smaller then the ones I got while we were in the roller rink, but they are nice.

*Happy **Holidays *


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Yeah, food and then flowers, whats next? We'll just have to see!!
> The poinsettia's are smaller then the ones I got while we were in the roller rink, but they are nice.
> 
> *Happy **Holidays *


I know this much, if they came from "Molesta Floral", they'll be awesome!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> I know this much, if they came from "Molesta Floral", they'll be awesome!!


They are a good buisness, we just went and bought flowers for a funeral there, and they seem to know what they are doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin said:


> They are a good buisness, we just went and bought flowers for a funeral there, and they seem to know what they are doing. :thumbsup:


Yes, they are. Dustin... I'd also like to let you know I'm sorry to hear about
your friend and neighbor, losing someone like that is devastating I'm sure.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Yes, they are. Dustin... I'd also like to let you know I'm sorry to hear about
> your friend and neighbor, losing someone like that is devastating I'm sure.


Thanks John.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

knapster said:


> Yeah, food and then flowers, whats next? We'll just have to see!!
> The poinsettia's are smaller then the ones I got while we were in the roller rink, but they are nice.
> 
> *Happy **Holidays *


HOOTERS GIRLS?????? :jest: :thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

fatboylosi said:


> HOOTERS GIRLS?????? :jest: :thumbsup: :dude:


Hummmmmm........ now there's food for thought!!! LoL!!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

hey, a guy can hope can't he???? :jest:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

Hi,

What's u[ for Sunday racing.....we couldn't make it as I am having trouble with the new meds. and 96 was a mess overturned cars off the road and 7 to 10 trucks/suv's upsidedown. 
call me or have Jesse call Jason

Thanks


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 Sorry you couldnt make it today Tim-you could have seen me hit every board on the track-break a t-bar, watch my rear wheel wobble around on my 12th and my front wheel come off my Xray.......


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> ...96 was a mess overturned cars off the road and 7 to 10 trucks/suv's upsidedown.


That sucks. The weather wasn't bad in Toledo. Wasn't there for racing, though 
 . It was good going until we got to the Saranac exit. Gotta love that lake effect :thumbsup: .


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the team baby!!!!!!!: http://www.teamlosi.com/AskTeam/billy-joins.htm


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Welcome to the team baby!!!!!!!: http://www.teamlosi.com/AskTeam/billy-joins.htm



Big suprise. Hew changes teams more then he does his underwear.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> Big suprise. Hew changes teams more then he does his underwear.


And you know this how???? LoL!!!!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Warpwind:

yeah it was bad. it was I could do to keep the truck on the road. it took us about 1/2 hr just to get to Coopersville. seemed like everyone was sliding off the road. I hate lake effect. 

Ray:

Mini wasn't to happy about not going racing but had some fun just trying to stay on the road. I think his winter driving will be limited to semi-controlled driving. we have a 1/12th scale put together (not a B.M.I.). and was hoping to run it on Saturday. looks like 19 turn will be his first motor in 1/12th scale. as he really likes it in sedan. gee Chuck lost a front wheel on Wed too. so far we haven't had that happen yet. also I will get your package out on Monday. it will be coming by UPS.

Billy E................ jumps around more than any other driver these days. too bad.
although the new Losi car looks good but not sure about the TRINITY thing though.


Thanks


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Tim. Weather here today is pretty bad. Definately putting new tires on my wifes car tomorrow. NO-they are not bald-just too "high performance" for all this white stuff.

Ray


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> ~WoW~! Last week was free food for everybody, and this week, holiday flowers to take
> home for the family..... I can't wait to see what the club gives away the following week!


Ummmm, Beer?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Ummmm, Beer?


Yeah, now if we could get some Hooter's girls to be the ones giving it away!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

*results*

where's the results from this weekend ?


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

free beer????????? I'll be there!!!!! LOL


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

J FAST said:


> where's the results from this weekend ?



Yeah?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jesse:

Hi,

are you going to be there Wed night??? Jason wants to run jis non B.M.I. 1/12th scale. maybe some 19turn. maybe sedans too.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> where's the results from this weekend ?


 Great Lakes Racers Club, Indoor 04' 12-18-2004
Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN STOCK: 
Mike Dombrowski with 26/5:05.81
-- SEDAN STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
-- 9 --- DNS --- Mike Dombrowski 
-- 0 --- DNS --- Ryan Clay 
-- 8 --- DNS --- Noah Dombrowski 
Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN PRO-STOCK: 
Jesse Holman with 32/5:04.32
-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 31 5:02.46 Jesse Holman
2 3 30 5:05.30 Fred Knapp 
3 4 29 5:06.04 John Warner 
4 1 26 4:38.02 Steven Stewart 
-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 29 5:01.03 Jeff Hirdes 
2 4 28 5:00.88 Michael Robertson 
3 3 27 4:35.20 Andrew Knapp


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

*Tim*



DaWrench said:


> Jesse:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> are you going to be there Wed night??? Jason wants to run jis non B.M.I. 1/12th scale. maybe some 19turn. maybe sedans too.



yeah, ill be there for sure i just need tires for the 12th scale but probably wont have any by wed. but im in for 19 turn sedan for sure. I would love to run my 12 scale though hopefully i can come up with something. see ya tomarrow! Jesse :thumbsup:


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

john:

can we meet some where tomorrow so i can get my motors and shirt from you?

my wife and i will be out in the grand rapids area most of the day.

call me or post tonight, i will check it in the morning.

see ya


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jeffery, I'll be in GR tomorrow evening sometime around 7:00.
I'll give you a 2-way when I'm headed in that direction.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

hey john:

we might be out in gr tomorrow afternoon after all. what time are you going to be in town? give me a call.

see you soon


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jesse:

Hi,

Please call me whenever you get a chance.

and to everyone.................Happy Holidays!!!!! from DaGrump


----------



## DB Draging (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm just getting back into this after 5 years and I was looking at some new unassembled onroad cars that were $160 or less on ebay shipped. I found 3 that seemed to be race worthy, Tamiya TB04, TB02, and the Schumacher SST AXIS 2.
I have spent 3 days researching the 3 car and I'm leaning toward the Tamiya TB04.
My question is do you guys think this is a good choice for $145.00 shipped or is there something better or do you like one of the other cars that I have listed ?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

The Shuie is no longer in production and very few parts off the new Mi2 will work on it. Tamiya makes great cars but parts can be hard to get. the TB04 is the newest of the two Tamiya's. 
if possible try to find a TC3 Team car. used they should be in your price range. for around 200 you can buy a nice used TC3 Factory Team.
the Losi XXXs isn't to bad of a car to run either just takes lots of time to get it hooked up. check the onraod for sale threads and on R/Ctech.net

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

are you sure it is a tb04, not a ta04? i went looking on ebay for cars to see what else was out there, but i did not know how to look by dollar amount.

if you can find a tb04 for less than $160, it is a good deal. i did find a ta04-s, which is the racing version of that car. in either case i would stay away from the other 2, both of them are older and not as good.


----------



## DB Draging (Dec 24, 2004)

Don't want a used car I need it to be unassembled so I know how to fix it if it breaks and to have a better understanding of how it works.

Ta04, Sorry

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=44022&item=5945027522&rd=1 


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=44022&item=5944106988&rd=1 


I was also wondering if these were any good 

Futaba 2PL 75Mhz AM Computer Transmitter (I just got this today)

and this

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5942804916&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT 

I was going to get some 8000mah LI-PO but there just way too dangerious so I'm just going to get some GP3300.

Thanks guys
I hope I will be up running and racing you guy in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Chelle Lee (Nov 16, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'd like to wish each and every one of my friends a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

So what did everybody get for Christmas???


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's how to do your own anodizing right at home.

I have the detailed process but its way to long to go that detailed,
so here’s the shortened version........

Take 3 nine volt batteries, solder (or snap) them in series to make 27 volts. 
Make 2 (I use 16au wire) leads, one *+* (you want an alligator clip on the positive lead) one *-*. Then, take your tie rod or whatever you are anodizing, and clean it with alcohol. Now, take a glass or plastic cup, pour any of the solutions in (simple green, Windex, beer, soda, salt water) in to the glass. After this is done, take the negative lead and drop it in the solution to the bottom of the cup, take the positive clip it to the tie rod and put the piece in the solution half way, for 10 seconds (the solution will fizz) the piece will be half color, now dry off the piece, flip it around, and do the other side, don’t let the piece touch the negative wire, also don’t let the wire, or alligator clip touch the solution. After that, wash the piece off with water, dry it, and you have an anodized piece of titanium. for different colors 9 volts= gray, 18 volts= purple, 27 volts= blue, 36 volts= light blue and more than this will give you a gold, or blue looking color.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

John Warner said:


> So what did everybody get for Christmas???



i got some clothes, a few gift cards to lowes, and a few movies... but no car stuf. i have not gotten any car stuf for years for Christmas.

it was nice having Christmas with my wifes side as well as the normal Christmas. 

we all had safe traval to all of our parties.

i hope everyone had a good Christmas this year. 

see you all soon 

jeff


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> So what did everybody get for Christmas???


I got a trashed house, a splitting headache, an empty checkbook, and an overwhelming urge to strangle the mother-in-law... But that last one is normal!  :devil: 

*MERRY*​*CHRISTMAS*​To all the R/C Nuts out there!​


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> So what did everybody get for Christmas???


San Andreas, a Smart Tray, some money and clothes.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

John Warner said:


> So what did everybody get for Christmas???


I didn't get anything R/C for christmas, but I took care of that problem, I went and picked up my new 4wd offroad car today!!!!! :dude:


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

Which car did you get?? An Academy by chance?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Is that really Ken Kennedy making a post????!!!!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

psycho02 said:


> Which car did you get?? An Academy by chance?


WOW!!! the rumors were true!! you are alive. yep we all got academy's. Al, Paul and I each got one. Dave Ball ordered one yesterday and moose is getting one. 
Al got an MRC dealership for them, so he will be stocking all the parts also


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Ken:

Hi,

How's things going????????? not much new here. Mini is no longer mini....not working due to chemicals they added to the leakdown. been running sedans at GR.
still racing Karts during the summer.

Jesse:

Please call my cell about Wed. it will be on most of the day.

Thanks


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

Yep I am alive and well, And will be looking forward to racing dirt this coming summer, more than likely I will run the mars series and anywhere I can locally. I probably won't have time to run any indoors this year. But I should be able to do at least 4 out of the 5 mars races. You gonna run mars this year shawn??


TIMMY how are you doing carpet daddy, I did'nt know that jason was running karts. Is he doning the rotax deals or shifters? Out at Ravenna?


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

yep, I plan on running all the mars races this summer, going to run stock truck and 4wd. 
hey don't forget my finders fee for getting your truck sold!!!!! LOL :dude:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Ken:

Hi,

Jason's running the KT100 Super Can class at East Lansing I am thinking about going to the 125 TAG class for this summer. more money up front but less rebuilds during the summer.
I might test him in a 80cc shifter during the summer down at South Bend (a nice BIG Flowing track) as they were shifting over 80 times a lap at East Lansing last summer. down side to shifters is you need a new jug and piston every 3 runs now. ($$$$$$)
Hope you have fun playing in the dirt. who knows maybe we'll stop by sometime

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm thinking that it's time to start looking ahead to our annual point series race.
Some of us talked about running it on a Wednesday, Will that work for everyone?
I also would like to make it a ten week dash for cash, how does that sound?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Works for me Fred. Will it be a 10 week run with a throw out or 2?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Wednesday sounds great.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

hey guys, Santa brought the kids mini-t's for christmas, would there be a problem with them practicing with them wed night?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

Hi,

We're done with Wednesday nights.I'm back to work on 2nd shift. not sure if I can find someone to take Jason to the track and home. altough the points series sounds like fun..........
Also if you have Jesse's phone number please call him and have him call either Jason or myself.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> hey guys, Santa brought the kids mini-t's for christmas, would there be a problem with them practicing with them wed night?


Not a problem, sounds like fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> if you have Jesse's phone number please call him and have him call either Jason or myself.
> 
> Thanks


Tim, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

How about a points series on Saturday???????


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

We usualy do it on a week night, but i dont see why not? Both days work for me.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Are you racing on-road on saturday (Jan.1) ?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

kevinm said:


> Are you racing on-road on saturday (Jan.1) ?


I think the real question is will there be enough people concious and sober enough to race on saturday?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> Are you racing on-road on saturday (Jan.1) ?


Yes Kevin, hope to see you at the track.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

Hi,

Thanks for the help.

As for A saturday points race............ that might work for us..... I could drop Jason off and Pat could pick him up.......... as long as he behaves himself.....

Thanks


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Is there a trophy race in the plans for this indoor season?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

JimRuninit said:


> Is there a trophy race in the plans for this indoor season?


Yeah, I'd like to do a trophy race, those are allways a blast. I assume you are referring to the truck class?


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes Trucks and Sedans!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Trophy Race*

Jimmy, let me see what we can come up with for a race date and i'll try and post something by next week.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Man, I can't wait to race this weekend, I think I'm starting to get the shakes!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I might not be around? Not sure?

Anyone going to lansing sunday?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> I might not be around? Not sure?
> 
> Anyone going to lansing sunday?


hey steven im going if you need to catch a ride call me :wave:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

J FAST said:


> hey steven im going if you need to catch a ride call me :wave:


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Anybody ready for the new year??
If you ask me, with this weather.... it's starting out pretty weird.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Anybody ready for the new year??
> If you ask me, with this weather.... it's starting out pretty weird.


Tell me about it..........  .....I wanted snow.........


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin said:


> Tell me about it..........  .....I wanted snow.........


From what I read you should go to Nevada. They just got almost 8 feet of it!!!!
Oh, and 70MPH winds. Strange, very strange.


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

John Warner said:


> From what I read you should go to Nevada. They just got almost 8 feet of it!!!!
> Oh, and 70MPH winds. Strange, very strange.



It is probably the beginning of the apocalypse.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

psycho02 said:


> It is probably the beginning of the apocalypse.


I wouldn't doubt it!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Happy New Year John & Co.!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Happy New year right back at ya!!! And, thanks!!!


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC (Jun 8, 2002)

*Happy new year to all!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *Happy new year to all!!!!!!!!!*


Thank you Pete, and same to you.
Who knows, maybe we'll even get to see you this new year! Ya think??


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

John or Fred, ryan forgot his hockey stick and puck tonight under the table, could one of you grab it and hold on to it for me till next weekend. 
thanks, A.C.E.


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

fatboylosi said:


> John or Fred, ryan forgot his hockey stick and puck tonight under the table, could one of you grab it and hold on to it for me till next weekend.
> thanks, A.C.E.


That will be a 4 minute double minor for misplacement of equipment.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

lol Ken, you going to get an academy??????????????????? I'm going to be makin some stuff for them next week, lemme know and I'll make extra!
and it wouldn't kill ya to stop by the track once and a while!!!!


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

fatboylosi said:


> lol Ken, you going to get an academy??????????????????? I'm going to be makin some stuff for them next week, lemme know and I'll make extra!
> and it wouldn't kill ya to stop by the track once and a while!!!!


Not sure yet, I am leaning towards running Bk2 and X5, Although with Village hobbies becoming an academy dealership it does give me something to think about, I think I can get the steering issues I had with the losi figured out and If I do it will just make sense to run the X5 and stay Losi based, But if I can't get the bk2 to steer the way I want it to then I will run my b4 and just deal with the bumpy sections of the tracks throwing the car around.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm going to start making some hop-up's for the academy this week at work and should have mine put together next weekend. I'm going to try it out while we are in columbus in a couple weeks. for the price I figured I couldn't go wrong


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Thank you to all my racing friends for a great day!*

Great Lakes Racers Club, Indoor 04' 01-02-2005

Best Heat Lap/Time for BUGGY: 
Ray Clark with 53/4:00.92

-- BUGGY - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 53 4:04.32 Brain Beutler 
2 4 51 4:00.66 Ray Clark 
3 3 48 4:01.91 Scott Nestle 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Oval 4 Cell 19T: 
Keith Racknor with 60/4:04.33

-- Oval 4 Cell 19T - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 9 59 4:00.00 Keith Racknor 
2 1 58 4:01.95 Randy Erb 
3 5 58 4:03.34 Ray Clark 
4 3 57 4:01.47 Greg Dean 
5 7 56 4:00.81 Chris Schneider 

-- Oval 4 Cell 19T - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 58 4:01.57 John Sparks  
2 8 57 4:02.59 Mark Cieciek 
3 3 56 4:03.11 Jon Rohn 
4 1 55 4:02.09 Mike Beach 
-- Oval 4 Cell 19T - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 54 4:03.77 Bear 
2 9 52 4:04.16 Duke Bradshaw 
3 7 48 4:02.09 Doug Voss 
4 6 44 4:03.22 Crashmaster 
Best Heat Lap/Time for Truck Oval 19T: 
Jon Rohn with 52/4:02.09

-- Truck Oval 19T - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 8 52 4:00.49 Jon Rohn 
2 3 52 4:02.68 Brian Beutler 
3 9 51 4:03.74 Kevin Marcy 
4 7 48 4:03.10 Scott Nestle 

-- Truck Oval 19T - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 48 4:04.99 Andrew Knapp 
2 5 47 4:01.96 Terry Walch 
3 3 47 4:03.25 Brandon Allen 
4 4 46 4:03.97 Fred Knapp 
Best Heat Lap/Time for LEGEND: 
Doug McCally with 58/5:03.83

-- LEGEND - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 7 55 5:02.36 Doug McCallum 
2 5 55 5:04.15 Kevin Marcy 
3 6 49 5:07.91 Fred Knapp 
4 8 47 5:00.67 Andrew Knapp 
5 1 47 5:01.48 Doug Voss 
6 9 46 5:05.04 George Ferguson 
7 4 46 5:05.61 Jon Beutler 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Michael Croll 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Oval 4cell SPEC: 
Doug McCally with 48/4:00.46

-- Oval 4cell SPEC - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 9 46 4:04.82 Doug McCallum 
2 1 45 4:02.80 Terry Walch 
3 3 45 4:04.66 Scott Raymond 
4 5 42 4:01.68 George Ferguson 
5 6 39 4:06.71 Jon Beutler 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Michael Croll 
-- 8 --- DNS --- Melissa Croll


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Holy cow!.... Somebody said oval was dead, and today wasn't even a series race day!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Holy cow!.... Somebody said oval was dead, and today wasn't even a series race day!


Dead, Not even. 
We had a great time, you should get your pan car out sometime.
It would be cool if some more of our local truck and buggy drivers could come and join in. You may be supprised how much fun we have.


----------



## Bmainer22 (Jan 3, 2005)

do you race every sunday?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Bmainer22 said:


> do you race every sunday?


Yes, we race OVAL on Sundays, ON-ROAD on Saturdays, STADIUM (indoor off-road) Saturday evenings and OPEN PRACTICE for all every Wednesday evening.

Hope you join us!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I think hes raced with us before...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew..... nice finish over in the capitol today, great job!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> S.Stew..... nice finish over in the capitol today, great job!!



Eh, coulda done better. But thanx!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I also noticed that "Doug Voss" came out of retirement
after 7 years to once again rejoin the racing crowd!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bmainer22 said:


> do you race every sunday?


Check your Private Messages, Please.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Ozite Carpet*

OK, Here's the deal folks.
I'm constantly getting asked about new carpet.
So I am thinking about just going out an buying new carpet for the track.
The real stuff, Ozite just like we ran on in Cleveland this year.
As most of you local racers know our attendance has fallen off tremendously
over the last six weeks for what ever reason, and its getting to the point where some of the rent will become a personal expense.
The question is will I get enough support to warrant that kind of personal
expense for carpet also? The oval program seems to be building while the stadium crowd is almost non-existent and the on-road is so-so.
Your input would really be appreciated.
Post your thoughts,
E-mail if you'd like or send a Private message.
Fred Knapp


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

I plan on being there every saturday night, except for the 15th, we will be in columbus. I think I also speak for moose, and Rob. just keep it real and most importantly FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
A.C.E. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> I plan on being there every saturday night, except for the 15th, we will be in columbus. I think I also speak for moose, and Rob. just keep it real and most importantly FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A.C.E. :thumbsup:


Thanks A.C.E.
And thanks to you who have sent Private Messages so far.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

knapster said:


> Great Lakes Racers Club, Indoor 04' 01-02-2005
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BUGGY:
> Ray Clark with 53/4:00.92
> ...


fred you for got to change my lap times


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I thought your on-road crowd was good. Good Luck with your club.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

JimRuninit said:


> I thought your on-road crowd was good. Good Luck with your club.


Thanks Jimmy,
The on-road crowd isn't bad, its just so-so. 
I am thinking of just droping the CLUB idea all together. I think that possibly this is and idea that doesn't work anymore. Just run it like a business,
for profit. Heck, maybe change the name.
Maybe Terry would let me use the name Rivertown?


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

fred

i hope you do not give up on the club. i am not sure what we can do to bring people back. i am not very sure how we lost all of our on road racers. where is walter and jody been racing since cleveland? has anyone heard from damon and tim, i thought they were becoming regulars? i also thought damon was offering to help pay for carpet?

i know i can only race every other weekend, bacause of the store. could we race cars on friday night? i know you were asking about running trucks that night.

see you all soon.

jeff


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hyena boy said:


> fred
> 
> i hope you do not give up on the club. i am not sure what we can do to bring people back. i am not very sure how we lost all of our on road racers. where is walter and jody been racing since cleveland? has anyone heard from damon and tim, i thought they were becoming regulars? i also thought damon was offering to help pay for carpet?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff for you input, I need to here that.
The on-road program isn't dead, its so-so, Damon,Tim, Jody and some of those guys have been comming. The oval program seems to be building somewhat and thats good. Its the stadium program that is seriously lacking.
In order to make our nut each month (Rent), I need participation from all three programs. I don't expect to have every available racer at my 
track but I was hoping to have more than we have now.
I would like to have new carpet this season and pay the rent.
I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> Great Lakes Racers Club, Indoor 04' 01-02-2005
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BUGGY:
> Ray Clark with 53/4:00.92
> ...



Wow!..........was that a normal race or series race? I thought oval was dead! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dustin said:


> Wow!..........was that a normal race or series race? I thought oval was dead! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Dustin, no it wasn't a series race. A bunch of guys came from Mt. Pleasent
because their track wasn't open, an unusually good turnout for us.
I was saying that our stadium program that is seriously lacking.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

My personal opinion. My 2 cents. To survive you must run it like a business. The club idea sounds nice but isn't realistic. You charge everyone a fee to to race and that's it.. If your making money great and wonderful everyone hopes so. I'm a successful car salesman, I been doing it for over 13 years, the most valuable thing I learned is the word "profit" isn't a dirty word. Everyone I have sold a car to over the years. If I didn't make a profit how can I take care of you as a customer with good service. The flip side to that is the ones that has beat me up on price very aggressively realize price shouldn't have been the main focus. My most profitable deals are my happiest customers. Service is what brings my customers back to me not just price. Yes price must be fair. If I didn't have repeat customers I would of left this business a long time ago. You must have people in place to make decision and take care of the maintenance of the track and facility not your customers. The preaching doesn't work. This Hobby requires everyone to have fun (a must) if not they won't be back. It's a family thing with a competive edge. That's the main ingredient at the other track. In a couple weeks I'll be over there to turn a few laps with you guys.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Jimmy for your input, 
your honesty. I really do appriciate that.
I'm sorry if I've sounded like I'v been preaching that wasn't my intent.
I just wanted to know why so many of the stadium guys weren't coming arround 
anymore. Your opinion is valuable to me and moreover believable.
I have come to the same conclusion about the Club, an idea that dosen't work.
Profit for a service makes more sense in today's market. Like You, I'm in business
as well and service is everything. Over the last few weeks I've been running a 
Stadium truck and I've discovered how much fun that can be, now I have one 
as well as my two boy's. I've always tried to be involved with track layout for
on-road because that was my main focus. Now I'll try to use those techniques
for building stadium courses. Over the past six weeks or so my boys have seen what
is really involved in maintaining a facility and have been pitching in to help me 
set things up and clean up as they realize that no one wants to come to a dirty
track. I guess it is possible that for too long I've taken too much for granted.

Fred


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Fred your ok. See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

it is sad that the club idea daes not work like it used to. it seems that the tracks that are run like a buisness are the ones that are doing well.

fred

do you have a 1/12 car yet?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

JimRuninit said:


> Fred your ok. See you in a couple of weeks.


I may stop by also sometime.........Jimmie, you have a P.M..........


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hyena boy said:


> it is sad that the club idea daes not work like it used to. it seems that the tracks that are run like a buisness are the ones that are doing well.
> 
> fred
> 
> do you have a 1/12 car yet?


Jeff,
Times seem to be changing that much I know.
Yes I have Andy's AE that I bought from him a couple of years ago,
why do you ask?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I've decided it's time for me to make a change. I will no longer be running on-road, but may go back to my grass roots and once again try my hand at oval. Although, it may be best if I just retire from racing altogether. I'll make that decision within the next few days.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John ive been using this Jerky thing a Ton, its GREAT!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

That's good, I'm glad you like it..... when are you bringing me some????


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

John Warner said:


> I've decided it's time for me to make a change. I will no longer be running on-road, but may go back to my grass roots and once again try my hand at oval. Although, it may be best if I just retire from racing altogether. I'll make that decision within the next few days.


Say it aint so, I wanted to see you in the dirt with that b3 of yours.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> That's good, I'm glad you like it..... when are you bringing me some????


I cant keep from eating it all. lol.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Johnny Boy, Maybe it's time for you to start off-road racing. It is MUCH more laid back then carpet racing, you don't spend a ton of $$$$ needing the best motors, batteries, etc. and setup is not as critical. I've never regretted just sticking with off-road and leaving behind the hassles and headaches of carpet racing.

Come on out to the MARS series this year... I'm sure we can find pit space for you and you'll have more fun then you've had in years!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

some of u may not care but here is my input on the whole thing........... in my eyes the reason why the whole club or non-profit dosen't work is because we know that u guys are making profit at the track, and we just want to know where it goes, u guys post a total of how much money u have but it is a piece of paper with some blank spots on it where some one has filled it in with a pen.... that gets kind of suspisious.... now if a bank statement was posted... then we would have some idea of where money went or hasn't went........ the reason why i can come to this conclusion is i have seen people take money straight from the cash drawer to pay for some stuff that they wanted now if the money was put back i will never know cause i have know way of seeing it or tracking it... that is just my 2 cents


David Washburn


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

hankster said:


> Johnny Boy, Maybe it's time for you to start off-road racing. It is MUCH more laid back then carpet racing, you don't spend a ton of $$$$ needing the best motors, batteries, etc. and setup is not as critical. I've never regretted just sticking with off-road and leaving behind the hassles and headaches of carpet racing.
> 
> Come on out to the MARS series this year... I'm sure we can find pit space for you and you'll have more fun then you've had in years!


yep what he said.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I've decided it's time for me to make a change. I will no longer be running on-road, but may go back to my grass roots and once again try my hand at oval. Although, it may be best if I just retire from racing altogether. I'll make that decision within the next few days.


Sounds like me last year, Johnny Boy. I just got burned out on running the same thing. This year I wanted to do something different and decided to give oval another shot. Now it's fun again. Get your oval car, toast up some 4-cell packs, and get out there and turn left with us again. Your outlook on giving up may change.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> some of u may not care but here is my input on the whole thing........... in my eyes the reason why the whole club or non-profit dosen't work is because we know that u guys are making profit at the track, and we just want to know where it goes, u guys post a total of how much money u have but it is a piece of paper with some blank spots on it where some one has filled it in with a pen.... that gets kind of suspisious.... now if a bank statement was posted... then we would have some idea of where money went or hasn't went........ the reason why i can come to this conclusion is i have seen people take money straight from the cash drawer to pay for some stuff that they wanted now if the money was put back i will never know cause i have know way of seeing it or tracking it... that is just my 2 cents
> David Washburn


David, 
Thanks for your input and yes I do care.
Sometimes our eyes can deceive us. Yes I have taken money from the till
on occasion for this and for that. Sometimes I need more duct tape or I'll need to get more printer paper or when we were a little short on chairs I'll give someone the money and send them out for those items. The thing you don't see is the receipt that goes back in the till.
There was one time when I took $358.67 to pay Rich Hevener for the 
lumber it took to build the scoring tower and some tables from last year.
And yes I've even made change for myself and a couple times borrowed a few bucks to buy something I wanted until I could get to an ATM.
David, I think what your over looking is that our cash register has a memory
and it prints out a receipt for the day's activity. Even if you just open the drawer it will be on the print out. As far as the "CLUB" making a profit!
I've yet to see it this year. I thought we were going to be in the black but this past month was so down that we are now in the red.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

John Warner said:


> I've decided it's time for me to make a change. I will no longer be running on-road, but may go back to my grass roots and once again try my hand at oval. Although, it may be best if I just retire from racing altogether. I'll make that decision within the next few days.


John, come run in the dirt this summer!!! me and the westbound boys will make some room for you!!!! (you get to pit next to moose!!) :thumbsup:


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

hey guys, I got some aluminum belcranks made for T4/B4. it eliminates the original 2 piece servo saver crank. gotta run a saver on the servo. Moose and Fish wanted me to make some up for them and I made some extra's. if anyone wants them I'll bring them to the track saturday. $20.00 a pair 
A.C.E.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

ok fred, my opinion is run it like a business. do everything you have to make it a profitable and viable business. and i don't mean to step on any bodies toes, but i would also start your own in house hobby shop, small at first and build on it. as far as the carpet goes if the money isn't there than race on it!!! you have to do what is going to be right for the business and you are never going to please everyone.


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

i bought a 1 piece from gpm racing for my t4 and yes it makes the car steer way better butt if you hit wall you will strip servo gears or break servo horn i took mine off after i stripped gears twice in my futaba 9402 servo and broken horn then shortly i sold my t4 and went with a mft2 steering is awsome no more servosaver nut comin loose anymore


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

hey jimmy let me know when you guys are gona race there id like to come too i do miss racing at glrc i would race there alot more if we could get the attendence up. fred i was watchin charter cable there was a advertise ment for comercial spots for cheap that might be a good way to get the word out im sure there are a ton of people that dont know where they can race .another really good idea is to find a place to race on alpine i bet alot of racers would go there


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

Fred you guys need a small hobby parts store there that is such a plus since riders and hobbyworld arnt to close to the tracks.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

hankster said:


> Johnny Boy, Maybe it's time for you to start off-road racing. It is MUCH more laid back then carpet racing, you don't spend a ton of $$$$ needing the best motors, batteries, etc. and setup is not as critical. I've never regretted just sticking with off-road and leaving behind the hassles and headaches of carpet racing.
> 
> Come on out to the MARS series this year... I'm sure we can find pit space for you and you'll have more fun then you've had in years!


Hankster....
I appreciate the invitation, and you know what.... I just might take you up on your offer. I'd enjoy getting back to just driving and having fun. But I hope you never have to marshall my race!!

A.C.E....
Pitting next to Moose couldn't be all that bad could it??

Ken....
I'll still have the B3, but I think I'd be better off with a truck to start with.

Eric....
I've already stripped the EVO-III and have re-installed everything into the oval car.
All I need now is some 4 cell batteries! LoL (I'll make some from my 6 cell packs)
You can continue using the ones you have.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

erik z said:


> Fred you guys need a small hobby parts store there that is such a plus since riders and hobbyworld arnt to close to the tracks.


Hobby world is about a 5 min drive from our track. I dont think thats that bad?


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

advertisement would be good!
small hobby shop, great idea!!!!
need a cheap starter class, that people could dive into easily, RE; legends or buds sc18s, SOMETHING
and cool, see you racing sunday john


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

ya but have you tried to buy any oval products from riders or hobby world lately
what a joke


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea jimmie tell me i wouldn't mind coming back and raceing at glrc, fred u should talk to jason busch and see if he would be willing to help with the onsite hobbyshop, since he already has one in his tool box


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

john if your going to run 4 cell oval run brushless, you will love it. it makes race day so much easier and fun


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

well fred it sounds like your getting a lot of support


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

mbeach2k said:


> advertisement would be good!
> small hobby shop, great idea!!!!
> need a cheap starter class, that people could dive into easily, RE; legends or buds sc18s, SOMETHING
> and cool, see you racing sunday john


Mike....
I doubt I'll be there this weekend, and as a matter of fact I'm not sure I'll be there the following weekend either. But, I do know I won't be there for on-road OR stadium period. 

So, in a nutshell..... I won't be there to race, or to run races.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Erik,David, Mike and Jimmy,
Thanks, thanks a bunch guys. All good input and I'll work on all of it.
I will talk to Jason, that is a great Idea. Man, some stadium trucks to
race, this is great.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah, you'll see me in a few weeks.............Fred you have a P.M.....


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

maybe mini t on the oval, or a smaller oval
could be run as a completely stock and a mod class
there are a ton of mini ts out there and there very cheap to buy


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Man.......I miss racing with Howe and Champ.........


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

why don't the two tracks get together and align the races so that the types of races will not conflict with the other tracks, MORE ATTENDANCE FOR BOTH!!!!!!!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

erik z said:


> i bought a 1 piece from gpm racing for my t4 and yes it makes the car steer way better butt if you hit wall you will strip servo gears or break servo horn i took mine off after i stripped gears twice in my futaba 9402 servo and broken horn then shortly i sold my t4 and went with a mft2 steering is awsome no more servosaver nut comin loose anymore


If you run a 1 piece bellcrank you have to run an add on servo-saver on the servo itself, the small kimbro unit fits perfect in the T4/B4.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Hankster....
> I appreciate the invitation, and you know what.... I just might take you up on your offer. I'd enjoy getting back to just driving and having fun. But I hope you never have to marshall my race!!
> 
> A.C.E....
> ...


John, I got an old original 10T that I would make you a hell of a deal on, it's older than dirt, but so are you!!!! J/K :dude:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

erik z said:


> i bought a 1 piece from gpm racing for my t4 and yes it makes the car steer way better butt if you hit wall you will strip servo gears or break servo horn i took mine off after i stripped gears twice in my futaba 9402 servo and broken horn then shortly i sold my t4 and went with a mft2 steering is awsome no more servosaver nut comin loose anymore


 Most likely the stiff servo saver spring would have fixed the steering problem. The spring in the base T4 is way too weak... AE has a stronger spring available.


----------



## monsooni8 (Jan 5, 2005)

*points series*

are you guys running road course series this weekend


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

John Warner said:


> Hankster....
> I appreciate the invitation, and you know what.... I just might take you up on your offer. I'd enjoy getting back to just driving and having fun. But I hope you never have to marshall my race!!
> 
> A.C.E....
> Pitting next to Moose couldn't be all that bad could it??


 Come on out this summer. Be sure to arrange so you can be there Friday for practice and the "activities" on Friday night! I don't worry about marsalling, if you crash too much close to me I'll just ignore you for a couple laps  The thing to worry about IS pittin' next to Moose!


----------



## monsooni8 (Jan 5, 2005)

what is the exact schedule for the grand rapids racing , would like to check track out but dont know schedule. thx


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

hankster said:


> Most likely the stiff servo saver spring would have fixed the steering problem. The spring in the base T4 is way too weak... AE has a stronger spring available.


 these guys are breaking the bellcrank itself, not having any problems with the spring, the molded belcrank is breaking, I told them the best way to fix it was just to buy a LOSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

monsooni8 said:


> are you guys running road course series this weekend


We currently are running an oval series this sunday.
I'm still in the prosess of putting a road course series together.
Fred


----------



## monsooni8 (Jan 5, 2005)

what kind of oval turn out do you get also is it 4 or 6 cell


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

good we had 35+ last sunday


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

4 cell pan car
6 cell truck
4 cell spec
4 cell legends


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

monsooni8 said:


> what is the exact schedule for the grand rapids racing , would like to check track out but dont know schedule. thx


Schedule: 
Wednesday Practice from 5:00 - 9:00
Saturday On road
Track opens 9am, Registration 9am to 11am Racing start at 11:30am 3 Heats with Resort after 2 then mains for all.
Saturday evening Stadium 
Registration around 5:00 Racing starts at 6:30
3 Heats with Resort after 2 then mains for all.
Sunday Oval
Track opens 9am, Registration 9am to 11am Racing start at 11:30am 3 Heats with Resort after 2 then mains for all.


----------



## monsooni8 (Jan 5, 2005)

is it any stock motor in pan cars


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

monsooni8 said:


> is it any stock motor in pan cars


As long as it's a legal motor.


----------



## monsooni8 (Jan 5, 2005)

lol, thx for the info


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

fred

has the club checked into doing adds in the paper, or doing something with some of the local radio stations?

i like the idea of a spec or starter class. the only thing is you have to do more teck because not everyone will play fare. the old rivertown club run a tamiya tl01 class for a while. it was cheep to start, and a lot of fun.

i mostlikely wont be able to race for a few weeks.see you soon

jeff


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Eric....
> I've already stripped the EVO-III and have re-installed everything into the oval car.
> All I need now is some 4 cell batteries! LoL (I'll make some from my 6 cell packs)
> You can continue using the ones you have.


The only batteries I have so far are the ones I bought off of Mark a few weeks ago... I REALLY need to get some more! :devil:


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

anybody home???????? :freak:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I am.....


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fatboylosi said:


> anybody home???????? :freak:





Dustin said:


> I am.....


Well, then come to the track tonight for stadium racing !!!:thumbsup:
I'll be there,

Mike


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> Well, then come to the track tonight for stadium racing !!!:thumbsup:
> I'll be there,
> 
> Mike



Sup Champ! Check your P.M.s..... :dude:


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

Fred, 
I found some T3 rear pivot blocks in my box of junk that I can use for a patern for your 0deg mounts, I'll try to whip out a set for you before wed. night and drop them off at the track before we leave for columbus.
do you want them made out of aluminum or delrin? I can do either, it's up to you.
I'll get on the rear T plates for the T4 after we get back from columbus too.
A.C.E.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

had a blast tonight!!! we should do the pizza thing more often!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, I guess I can't race at all next weekend............according to my mom it was my fault I was so late coming home last night........oh well.....sorry guys.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i finally got an avitar that is more me.

go schumacher


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> Fred,
> I found some T3 rear pivot blocks in my box of junk that I can use for a patern for your 0deg mounts, I'll try to whip out a set for you before wed. night and drop them off at the track before we leave for columbus.
> do you want them made out of aluminum or delrin? I can do either, it's up to you.
> I'll get on the rear T plates for the T4 after we get back from columbus too.
> A.C.E.


A.C.E.,
Whatever is easy for you to do is fine with me.
The aluminum belcrank for the T4 is the bomb, it tuns on a dime now.
Thanks Fred.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> A.C.E.,
> The aluminum belcrank for the T4 is the bomb, it tuns on a dime now.
> Thanks Fred.


Ahhhh, but does it give you change?


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Ahhhh, but does it give you change?


 
Heck yeah if A.C.E. made it, It will turn on a dime tell you wether the dime is heads or tails AND give you 9 cents change back. BELIEVE IT.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

lmao Ken, now if I could make some parts to keep me from crashin!!!!!


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

yeah and just come to the track and see my t4 and t3 turn on a neadle head


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

fatboylosi said:


> lmao Ken, now if I could make some parts to keep me from crashin!!!!!


i have a good one for ya ace drive a AE lol


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

haha, not today crash


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

oh ya, here is the billit mount for the SB sport


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

crashmaster said:


> i have a good one for ya ace drive a AE lol


you got some kind of problem with losi muller?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I wonder if Steven was one of the students caught in the elevator when Caledonia HS lost power?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

didnt hear about anyone getting stuck in the elevator. Though i was pissed when they took our half day back.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

psycho02 said:


> you got some kind of problem with losi muller?


Muller has been known to drive a little of everything... Usually all on the same car! :devil:


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Muller has been known to drive a little of everything... Usually all on the same car! :devil:


very true


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Fred, I think I may have a solution to the broken rear tplate on the T4 without making an aluminum one if they are all breaking like the one Andrew broke saturday. I'm going to make you a little something up tomarrow and drop it off for you to try.
A.C.E.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> Hey Fred, I think I may have a solution to the broken rear tplate on the T4 without making an aluminum one if they are all breaking like the one Andrew broke saturday. I'm going to make you a little something up tomarrow and drop it off for you to try.
> A.C.E.


Thanks again A.C.E.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Does anybody here know what "A.C.E." actually stands for???
I'm curious!!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Does anybody here know what "A.C.E." actually stands for???
> I'm curious!!


don't go there John!!!! 
Aluminum 
Custom
Equipment
thats my story and I'm stickin to it


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*A*luminum *C*ustom *E*quipment??? 
I don't think that's what Moose told me it stood for. LoL!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry john, i fergot my away message. Jump on laterrrr.


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

ACE, You should make an aluminum servo saver to compliment the new steering rack you made for the T4.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Mike!!!! Stay online I need to send you a P.M....


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

It is with regret that I must inform the RC racing community that GLRC is 
closing its doors. It is a decision that I struggled with for several weeks and
has become more clear with each passing day. Most of you know that GLRC 
has had its share of internal issues and struggles over that passed several
years and it is unfortunate. Over the past year or so I gave it my best to
help sort through some of the problems that surrounded GLRC and mend some of the broken fences, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be. It is my
hope that I had some possitive effect on our hobby.
Fred


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

My hats Off to you Fred and Everyone who made an effort towards the club. Thankyou!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thank you Steven.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Well now this sucks. It's really too bad some poeple couldn't pull their heads out and let the past stay there so people could enjoy a year round racing facility in the same location. I guess in order to succeed a club or organization needs to give everybody what they want at all times with no reguard to anything else, whether its good in the long run or not. I guess I'll need to find someplace to race or find another hobby... Hey Johnny Boy- when will your barn be open for business?! LOL


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

I really sad to hear the bad new. I really enjoy racing with everyone the past few weeks. I hope to see you guy at Hobby Hub.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Mike,
I'll see you at the hub from time to time i'm sure.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

MikeBob said:


> I really sad to hear the bad new. I really enjoy racing with everyone the past few weeks. I hope to see you guy at Hobby Hub.


Hey, Mikebob where were you last sunday? we saved you a spot!! lol Steven and i will be going to the hub again sunday so you should go. see ya around Jesse :wave:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Fred, its time to Polish up those touring cars and have fun just being a racer again!!! you should come to the hub this sunday and have fun with Steven and I. its a blast and im sure your ready for some action :thumbsup: talk to you soon and Thanks for all your effort we have nothing but respect for you.
Jesse


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Jesse, your so kind.


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

J FAST said:


> Hey, Mikebob where were you last sunday? we saved you a spot!! lol Steven and i will be going to the hub again sunday so you should go. see ya around Jesse :wave:


Sadly I had to clean my apartment last Sunday.  

But,I will be thier this sunday. So keep that pit spot open for me. :wave:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

U got it Michael-Bob.


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

See you Sunday. I can't wait to get my butt kick. :tongue:


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

oh sure now everbody wants to race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

mbeach2k said:


> oh sure now everbody wants to race!


Mike,
In Mikebob's defence, he's the only one that did show up last Saturday!
That's OK, we managed to have fun.
By the way thanks again for your computer help Mikebob.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

sorry fred it just chaps my assetts to have a nice track to run at but not enough support to keep it open.
then next month you will see threads complaining about no were to race


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

mbeach2k said:


> sorry fred it just chaps my assetts to have a nice track to run at but not enough support to keep it open.
> then next month you will see threads complaining about no were to race


I know, and I can relate. It just wasn't ment to be.
I'll see you on the go around.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike, 
Check your P.M.
Fred.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

More information on the closing can be found here....
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=101090


----------

